# Hello from France



## Miseladin (Aug 31, 2018)

hi and welcome


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:welcome:

Yeah... it's bewildering to wear closed shoes n shirts again 

The cold days recently indeed gets one stoked for the next season. Here's hope that we - Alps - get pounded like last year!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Bonjour  Jan 19-26 my friends, GF and I will be in almost opposite side of 3 valleys, in Les Menuires  Will try to explore all three Valleys, however my GF holds my pace down, I have a feeling I will have to drive to Meribel or even Courchevel to check what's up in Courchevel valley


----------



## stuart.dobsonuk (Mar 20, 2018)

kosmoz said:


> Bonjour  Jan 19-26 my friends, GF and I will be in almost opposite side of 3 valleys, in Les Menuires  Will try to explore all three Valleys, however my GF holds my pace down, I have a feeling I will have to drive to Meribel or even Courchevel to check what's up in Courchevel valley


Hey. It's only 2 chair lifts to get into the meribel valley from LM, so no need for the car fella [emoji6]

I'm going to do another season in the 3V, can't wait !!! [emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

To ski more than a few runs in Courchevell it's better to start from Meribel. Meribel is Like you said, a few lifts from Les Menuires. My friend, a few winters back, was also living in Les Menuires, so the furthest point in Courchevell is 3-4 hours trip and one must start riding back home immediately before lifts closes


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome!! I just started to look for more information about the 3 valleys! I'll be flooding you with questions! ? Planning to hit in last week of Jan (01/26 - 02/03)


----------

